# Question for Charlotte Harbor



## MATT

call Weedy that is his back yard.

I have fished there and never needed a charter the fishing is that strong. worst case I would drift back and forth thur the bridge near Matlashea just west of Bert's bar and I always hooked up. Had lots of fun at the bar also....


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Thanks Matt. I had planned on doing that to see if he is going to be around to fish with me at all. I will pm him later. I will check out that bridge, heard and seen that it is great spot. You are so right though, that area is so rich in fish I can probably use just about anything. Figured, just trying to see if I can pick up any new tricks, but, Im sure it wont be hard to find fish. We found a great snook spot last year where some guys were pulling out 30+ pound snook out of a hole, consistently for a few hours. Near redfish pass. Very cool.


----------



## CaptSnook

ankle buy me ginner at the lodge and you can take a ride with me! Only kidding I am 3 miles from Tarpon Lodge. I fish nothing but artificials. There are good trout waters you can walk to and fish from shore right down the road from the lodge. If you want some more info so I am not writing a book here drop me a line. I have an open seat Saturday or Sunday if you can stand listening to some squeaky reels, been to busy casting to grease em.

Tight Lines


----------



## CaptSnook

OOP sAnkle see you are in the area the 4th, I can help you out with local info


----------



## EurosportCC

Excellent fishing grounds, just out from the lodge. I saw tarpon rolling the chanels within sight of your lodging this weekend, and we have done well on snook, trout, and reds all in that very area. Fishing has been great lately with the wind finally laying down, water has been very clear. Just be sure to follow your charts, you can get yourself into some trouble very quickly. Many oyster bars and we certainly don't want any more prop scars through the seagrass.  PM if you need any specific recomendations.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Thanks guys really appreciate the response. CAnt wait to get down there. I have stayed at the lodge once before with a friend and I know the channel in which you speak of. Dont worry about me makin props scars on the beautiful sea grass I have a trusty custom tom c electric jackplate to go with my trusty merc 25 2-smoke that sits on my trusty seafoam green lt15 custom gheenoe and I have an garmin gpsmap 420 chartplotter with the nav. chip of southwest florida that gives me depths of the area.   I also have a top spot map of the area.  

pms sent too!


----------



## CaptSnook

Matt

What day tou getting to the island? Shouldn't be a problem getting your wife a snook, been pretty consistent early mroning bite past 3 weekends.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

thursday evening before 8pm, going to try to talk the wife into taking thursday off completely so we can just go that morning but, we'll see. hopefully before sundown to try to get the boat in the water to dock it for the weekend save some of those snook for me. [smiley=1-boxing2.gif] j/k cant wait to get there. tight lines til then.


----------



## CaptSnook

I am off Thursday so I will scout some territory to the wes and near the lodge.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## CaptSnook

Ankle still coming island way this weekend? Fishing has been good catching a little tougher found a few small snokk near where you are staying. I'll PM you my number if you want to hook up or need some info.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Ill be there.


----------



## Weedy

Good luck Matt and family, will be on call this weekend. I was looking to get out, just doesn't look like the boat will be moving at all. Gonna try some beach fishing off sanibel, good luck guys


----------

